# [SOLVED] Windows Update Error 0x80248015



## nhammen09

I'm working on a problem with VSSWriter because backups have been failing. One article I read suggested checking for updates. I get error 0x80248015 when trying to check for updates.

This is a Windows SBS Server 2003 box, SP2.

I've checked through almost every article, and I still can't resolve the problem. The system date and time are correct, BITS and Automatic Updates services have been restarted and are running, Windows Update is in IE's trusted zone, there is no system proxy set, and ActiveX is set to automatically run.

Any other help would greatly be appreciated. Thanks! :banghead:


----------



## Tomshawk

*Re: Windows Update Error 0x80248015*

What is your backup medium?

It sounds like you are trying to backup to a harddrive and windows backup does not like sector size used during the format of the drive.

Is this a large drive, above 2TB, try breaking it into smaller partitions using 512k sectors


----------



## nhammen09

*Re: Windows Update Error 0x80248015*



Tomshawk said:


> What is your backup medium?
> 
> It sounds like you are trying to backup to a harddrive and windows backup does not like sector size used during the format of the drive.
> 
> Is this a large drive, above 2TB, try breaking it into smaller partitions using 512k sectors


It is a 1TB external drive. I did get the backup problem resolved now. It was a bug with a VDI DLL file, but I still get the Windows Update error.


----------



## Tomshawk

*Re: Windows Update Error 0x80248015*

For the update error check out this thread at Microsoft

Microsoft update error 0x80248015

See if any or all of it fixes the issue


----------



## nhammen09

*Re: Windows Update Error 0x80248015*



Tomshawk said:


> For the update error check out this thread at Microsoft
> 
> Microsoft update error 0x80248015
> 
> See if any or all of it fixes the issue


I've skimmed through the article, and the steps in there were all related to the stuff I've tried. One thing that is interesting is that I couldn't re-register wupdinfo.dll. I'm not sure if maybe the article was referring to Windows .


----------



## Tomshawk

*Re: Windows Update Error 0x80248015*

What was the error when trying to re-register wupdinfo.dll

Are there any errors in the event log


----------



## nhammen09

*Re: Windows Update Error 0x80248015*



Tomshawk said:


> What was the error when trying to re-register wupdinfo.dll
> 
> Are there any errors in the event log


The error I get is a Regsvr32 error
"LoadLibrary('wupdinfo.dll') falied - The specified module could not be found."

There are no errors in the event log specific to it. I don't think this has much to do with it, but this server used to be a WSUS server and there are WSUS Error 503 errors in the log.


----------



## Tomshawk

*Re: Windows Update Error 0x80248015*

from a command prompt

Type sfc /scannow 

It should find and replace the DLL

Have you Windows Server CD handy


----------



## nhammen09

*Re: Windows Update Error 0x80248015*



Tomshawk said:


> from a command prompt
> 
> Type sfc /scannow
> 
> It should find and replace the DLL
> 
> Have you Windows Server CD handy


2 in a row Tomshawk. I had ran sfc earlier and found some files that needed to be repaired, but didn't have my CD, so I put it on th back burner. Never though that it may have been a core DLL :facepalm:. Looks like Windows Update is working properly again. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Tomshawk

*Re: Windows Update Error 0x80248015*

Excellent, Glad you got it working.

and glad to help, dont forget to mark this as well as the other thread Solved.

You can do so in the thread tools dropdown just under your first post.


----------



## StudioJunky

I am too having this update problem nothing has worked so far please can anyone help me?


----------



## MLanan

Error number: 0x80248015 on all my Windows 2003 servers while trying to run a Windows update. It started on all of them on November 18, 2014.

If it happened on one server, I would look at the server and it's issues. But it happened exactly the same time on all the Windows 2003 servers.

Windows Vista, 7, 8, 8.1, 2008 Server, all work fine.


----------



## TenaciousB

Renaming the Software Distribution folder allowed me to get the updates.


----------



## MLanan

No, sorry.... that did not work. Same error message. Wonder why this is just occurring on my Windows 2003 servers and not the others. End of life for 2003 isn't until July 14, 2015.


----------



## fooey

MLanan said:


> Error number: 0x80248015 on all my Windows 2003 servers while trying to run a Windows update. It started on all of them on November 18, 2014.


Same here. The last 2 Server2003 R2 we have started receiving this after a recent round of updates. 

The usual fix of renaming 'Software Distribution' did not resolve my problem. 
You have use a different Windows Update URL. You *will *also have to rename the folder above in addition to this URL.

Use: Microsoft Windows Update

Or go into your IE8, Tools > Windows Update. Use that URL instead of the built in start menu one.


----------



## MLanan

No, that did not work either - on any of the W2003 servers. I stopped the update service, renamed the Software Distribution folder, started the service, and ran the update within IE8 (tools, windows update). Same error....


----------



## Lowersaxony

Hi
It is more than this.
Try a search for 'windows update diagnostic fix it' and let it run.
Reboot! (Or you have to do it twice)
It fixes 6 issues for me, but finally it works. ON WIN 2003

Sorry, it failed again.


----------



## Lowersaxony

It was not me.
But today it works and works and works - fingers crossed.


----------



## MLanan

The Microsoft Update works this morning on all my W2003 servers. Thank you guys for all your patience on this. I personally do not think it was my servers, I think it was on Microsoft's side. But I'm just guessing....

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Drain0

This worked for me.

Repair Windows Updates


----------



## fooey

Drain0 said:


> This worked for me.
> 
> Repair Windows Updates


Eh, I don't think anyone is going to download some unknown app to their servers in hopes that it's safe...ya know? :nono:

Also with it being your first post, it's hard to disregard it as spam/****ware too.


----------

